# Sierra Charging jack replacement



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I have two Sierra Soundtraxx units to install and need a charging jack for them I also have a bad jack on one other. 
Went to Radio Shack and found two types of audio jacks, but they don't seem to be the same as the Sierra Jack internally.

anyone know the RS number for a correct replacement??

Thanks


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

I use Radio Shacks 1/8" Stereo Phone Jack.

Part # 274-0246


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Doc, 

Thanks for the info. I have some of them, but They have five pins and I must be using the wrong tabs for the wires. 

Being electronically challenged I dont understand the diagram that came with it. Any chance you could tell me what wires go where? 

Thanks


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I would suggest using a proper DC power jack such as this one for 2.5mm plugs
Radio Shack Charging Jack


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Del, buthe input jack on the Sierra charger is 1/8 inch and is a phone jack type, and I wan to keep the input jack on the charger the same so I can use it to charge all my other Sierra units


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill,

Del may be correct but if you already have a RS 274-0246 here's how I wired mine. Of course, I guess I just installed my last Soundtraxx system.










I hope this helps.

Doc


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Doc, 

Wow what a great diagram, I understand it completely!! 

I was definitely wiring it wrong. luckily I didn't ruin my board. 

My frustration level has been very high over this problem, but no more, 

I am going out right now and get it installed. 

Thanks again!! 

Bill


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Doc, 

Forgot to mention it but I still have one more sierra to install in my shay, but then it is definitely over. 
I can't find any steam boards anywhere. I heard a QSI Magnum the other day and I may try one. 
Have you tried anything else??? I hate to see Sierra go, it was perfect for me and was often mistaken for phoenix on my railroad.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ref above what is happening to Sierra Soundtrax the DC Boards 
Dave


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

No Bill. To date I've only used Soundtraxx. I guess I have to find something else for future projects.

Doc


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave, The bad news is that they are not making them anymore. 

Doc, Got everything up and running thanks to you!!!


----------

